# Collien Ulmen-Fernandes & Christian Ulmen erwarten ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind



## Claudia (12 Jan. 2012)

*Ulmen-Fernandes & Ulmen Ja, sie werden Eltern!*

Im Babyglück: Christian Ulmen und Collien Ulmen-Fernandes erwarten ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind

Bereits bei der BAMBI-Verleihung im November brodelte die Gerüchteküche heiß. Schon damals fragte man sich: Wölbt sich da etwas unter dem weiten Rüschenkleid von Collien Ulmen-Fernandes (30)? Doch bisher schwiegen die schöne Moderatorin und ihr Ehemann, Schauspieler Christian Ulmen (36), zu den süßen Gerüchten und genossen ihr Glück ganz für sich allein. Erst jetzt teilte das Management des Paares gegenüber BUNTE.de mit: „Ja, Collien und Christian werden erstmals Eltern!“

Wann genau der Nachwuchs zur Welt kommt und ob Collien Ulmen-Fernandes ein Mädchen oder einen Jungen unter ihrem Herzen trägt, ist bisher noch nicht bekannt. Für das Ehepaar ist es das erste gemeinsame Kind. Die beiden Schauspieler hatten sich 2010 kennengelernt und schon nach wenigen Monaten ihre Blitzverlobung gefeiert. Im Sommer 2011 gaben sich Christian Ulmen und Collien Fernandes in Berlin in einer privaten Zeremonie das Jawort. Nun wird ihr Glück durch die Geburt ihres ersten Kindes gekrönt.

Quelle:bunte.de​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Jan. 2012)

Mann, Mann, Mann,
Doch nicht mit dem Baum 








​


----------



## cyko (12 Jan. 2012)

Ich hoffe sie hat sich vorher vorausschauenD für den Playboy ausgezogen oder noch besser plannt es für die nächsten Monate.


----------

